# 87210 Wet Mount vs 87220 Tissue exam by KOH slide



## Michelle Thompson (Aug 15, 2017)

Can someone please let me know where I can find a better explanation of these two codes.  
The way I'm interpreting these codes is: 
87210 - Smear, Primary source with interpretation; wet mount for infectious agents (eg, saline, India ink, KOH preps).  This would be used for Vaginal Discharge.
87220 - Tissue examination by KOH slide of samples from skin, hair, or nails for ...  This would be used for SKIN, HAIR  OR NAILS only. (like from Dermatology) not for Vaginal Discharge even if the KOH prep was used.

I think the wording in 87220 (by KOH slide) is confusing. 

Thank you. 
Michelle


----------



## KC7NOA (Apr 25, 2018)

*i see now*

Your right is abit ... confusing ...

Though the area from which the sample is taken is specific enough to make a determination of which code to use ...

Id also think that the parent code for 87210 is 87205 -- Smear, Primary source ... being the source is wet.

Hair and nails I would think is dry(er) ....


----------

